# HTTP Connection



## duermer (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Hab en Problem.

Und zwar bau ich ne HTTP Connection auf.
Will jetzt aber, das fals der Server nicht erreichbar ist, dass ich das asugeben kann.
So  mach ich die HTTP Connection

```
try {
            String url = "http://meinserver:8080/meine Application";
            HttpConnection conn = (HttpConnection)Connector.open(url);
        }
        catch(IOException ioe){
            tcs.stat3.setLabel("Fehler");
        }
```

Aber wie mach ich dass?

Denn so bleibt er einfach stehen und macht nichts mehr.

Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Patrick Hennig


----------



## schnuffie (31. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, kommt nur sofort eine UnknowHostException, wenn der Server nicht existiert. In Deinem Fall dauert es eine geraume Zeit, ehe bemerkt wird, daß der Server gerade nicht verfügbar ist.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie man diese "Nachforschungszeitdauer" abkürzen kann.

Falls Du nicht mit der Programmausführung warten willst, könntest Du die Sache über einen eigenen Thread erledigen, der dann sein Ergebnis einem Listener mitteilt, der Deine Meldung ausgibt.

CU schnuffie


----------



## duermer (1. November 2004)

Die ganze Http Abwicklung lass ich in einem Thread ablaufen.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (1. November 2004)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal einen Blick auf den HttpClient aus den Jakarta Commons zu werfen: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/ .
Damit kannst du einen Connection Timeout festlegen und diesen dann auch mit der passenden Exception behandeln.

Exception-Übersicht: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/3.0/exception-handling.html

Peter


----------

